# Canada West Coast liveaboard slips?



## TheHopefulSailor

Hello,

I'm wondering if you have any information on the availibility and costs of LA slips on the West Coast of Canada, such as Vancouver, Victoria, etc?

I have plans to purchase a liveaboard, and sometimes see assumable moorage as a selling point, but these seem to be at the more remote marinas...

Thanks!


----------



## mitiempo

I live aboard in Victoria harbour. There are at a quick count 7 marinas in the harbour that allow liveaboards, possibly more. There are not a lot of empty slips though. In Sidney there are liveaboards allowed at several marinas as well. Vancouver has a shorter supply of moorage in general as far as I know and not sure of liveaboards there. Your best bet would be to check with the marinas.
I wouldn't buy a boat with assumable moorage unless it was the same boat I would buy without. I have never had a problem finding moorage when I needed it.


----------



## Faster

Vancouver is quite tight for moorage generally, and liveaboard in particular. There are only a few marinas in Vancouver that actually have designated liveaboard slips (Heather Civic, Pier 32 and Spruce Harbour - all have waitlists) There are a few 'grandfathered' liveaboards at other marinas but new ones are no longer permitted, as a rule.

Further out of town you may find some possibilities, notably Shelter Island about 8 nm up the Fraser River where I believe there are some liveaboard situations. Also there are a couple of floathome communities where living aboard a boat may be possible too.

I'm sure there are a fair number of "sneaky" liveaboards (ie unsanctioned) and technically you could anchor a boat anywhere but in way of navigation - except in False creek which runs a limited-stay permit system. There are easily a half dozen such situations in English Bay.

It will take some homework and perseverance to arrange legal liveaboard on or near the lower mainland.


----------



## Sequitur

I lived aboard in Snug Cove on Bowen Island a couple of years ago, and I believe there are still a few dozen designated slips there. The False Creek Yacht Club also has some live-aboard slips, but the waiting list after you become a member is five or more years long. We finally got to the top of the list for a slip there a few weeks before we sailed south last year.


----------



## LittleDevil

Hello from Manitoba! I have a few questions if you don't mind:

I was wondering if you could tell me how feasible it is to live in Victoria harbor from a sail boat and commute occasionally to Vancouver (assuming I cant find a liveaboard slip in Van)? Obviously I would need a place to put a car also so is that a problem? I'm self employed and only work casually so I wouldn't need to go in every day - maybe one day a week or every two weeks. 

Also, being from Manitoba, what is it like (how bearable) in the winter months living aboard a boat in Victoria or Vancouver? I'd preferably like to sail south or to warmer climates in the winter, but I may need to spend some time there in the winter months. Also can you give me an idea of cost for a 35-42' boat?


----------



## mitiempo

Yes it is possible to commute to Vancouver from Victoria, especially if it is only once a week or two. BC Ferries travels from Sidney to Tsawwassen every 2 hours in the winter and every hour in the summer or you could fly harbour to harbour on a float plane if you wish.

Victoria is the paradise of Canada as far as weather is concerned. Last year no snow but we usually get a few inches once or twice a winter that lasts for a few days or a week. Half the rain or less than they get in Vancouver.

The marina I am at charges 15.73/ft per month and that includes cable, power, and water of course. Secure underground parking is 50/month. And the bonus here is that it is a hotel/marina so there is a pool, sauna, jacuzzi, and gym included. The view is nice too.


----------



## LittleDevil

Wow. That's pretty reasonable for the boat AND the parking!! I'm excited now!! Can you tell me how long the ferry ride is (I'm assuming you drive your car on/off of it?) and how much the ferry and float plane ride is return? Thanks!


----------



## LittleDevil

Oh and is there any ability for internet at the marina? Some marinas offer wireless internet, although I do fine tethered with my iPhone and I'm sure the hotel has it. Can you tell me the name of the place so I can get more info? I LOVE the fact it has a gym and a pool! Sweet!


----------



## mitiempo

Coast Harbourside Hotel and Marina. The moorage price is about average. 
The ferry ride is about 1 hr 35 minutes from Sidney to Tsawwassen. Drive to Sidney about 30 to 45 minutes and from Tsawwassen to Vancouver downtown is about the same. Flying harbour to harbour there is a discount program depending on number of flights. Here's the link to their fares page.
Harbour Air : QuickTickets


----------



## TheHopefulSailor

To everyone,

Thank you for all your input.

About Vic Harbour, In 2008, during visits to Vic and Van, I did a very touristy Vic harbour tour. It seems like Coast H.H.&M. might have been on that general sweep around that the tour made. It looks familiar...and very nice, of course. 

Re $50 underground parking: Is free aboveground parking also available for those on a budget/driving old jalopeys? 

I found Victoria very charming and of course, weather-wise, Vic wins.
Cost-wise, Vic appears to win...
But I wonder... 

I checked out False Creek in Van - 10K down, roughly 1,600~2000/a in dock, lounge, etc fees. Are there are some negatives to that type of arrangement I'm not aware of? 

Working on a 40footer assumption, 
15.73 x 40 =629/m or 7550/a in Vic = 75500 total for 10 years moorage.
but
10000 down = 1000/a (spread over 10 years) + 2000/a = 3000/a in Van or 30,000 total for 10 years moorage.

It appears that, even though upfront costs are higher, over the long run such an arrangement might be advantageous. Even if one had to pay for 5 years while on a waitlist before getting a slip... 

It is a very tough decision - Vic versus Van - but finances are the primary factor, since my work is portable, I like both very much, and we will be starting afresh back in Canada.

Please correct me if any of my assumptions or math are wrong :->

Cheers


----------



## Faster

Hopeful.. in Vancouver for a 40 footer your other issue will be where to go while you're on the (easily) 5 year wait list.

Other non-liveaboard (ie cruising) issues:
Vancouver is closer to the warmer cruising waters of Desolation and Howe sounds. There are also more coves and harbours close enough to be suitable for weekend overnighters.

Victoria area is subject to _much_ stronger tidal currents, colder water and generally in summer a much higher percentage of gale force winds being on Juan de Fuca. But it probably is a more liveable city and does have overall drier weather.

Nice to have the freedom to have this choice to make.....


----------



## tweebs

TheHopefulSailor said:


> 10000 down = 1000/a (spread over 10 years) + 2000/a = 3000/a in Van or 30,000 total for 10 years moorage.
> 
> It appears that, even though upfront costs are higher, over the long run such an arrangement might be advantageous. Even if one had to pay for 5 years while on a waitlist before getting a slip...


Where were you quoted that rate? Are you sure they didn't want $2000 /month?

Anyone know the rules for anchoring in Vancouver Harbor? It seems somewhat more protected then the bay.


----------



## mitiempo

Anchoring is not allowed in Vancouver Harbour proper - between the Lion's Gate bridge and the Second Narrows bridge and there is a 2 week limit on anchoring in False Creek.

Those numbers for Vancouver don't make sense to me either.


----------



## TheHopefulSailor

Sorry if the numbers don't make sense to you - they're lifted from False Creek's Membership Application form, found at 
http://www.fcyc.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/membership-fee-schedule-2009-2010.pdf

Once again, if my assumptions or math are incorrect, please correct me. 
I _really_ want to understand these issues before I plunk down a lot of money to bring my sons over so they can have an equally Canadian part to their upbringing.

But before stating the numbers don't make any sense, it helps if you do the math, too. That way, I - as a newbie - learn about hidden LA expenses that all of you, my much wiser and more experienced LA'ers, have already learned through experience.

The PDF's contents are copied below this rough budget.

Inititiation Fees $10,000 [me]
125 [son 1]
125 [son 2]

Annual Fees: Dues $800
50
50

Lounge: $525
0
0

Extra Gate Keys 2 sons @25= 50

********************************************
INITIATION FEES
Active Membership (36 years & over) ...$10,000.00
(under 35 years of age) 31-35 ...$ 7,500.00
26-30 ................................ $ 3,750.00
Intermediate Membership 19-25 .... $ 1,250.00
Junior Membership 9-18 ............... $ 125.00

Corporate Membership (up to 3 people) ............. $15,000.00
Social Membership &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$ 900.00
Corporate Social Membership (up to 3 people) &#8230;&#8230;$ 900.00

ANNUAL FEES

DUES:
Dues; Active and Social (26 years & over) ........... $ 800.00
Dues; Intermediate (19 - 25) ............................. $ 200.00
Dues; Junior (9 - 18) ......................................... $ 50.00
Dues, Corporate and Corporate Social ............... $ 1,100.00

LOUNGE ASSESSMENT:
Assessment; Active and Social ............................ $ 525.00
Assessment; Intermediate (19 - 25) ..................... $ 300.00
Assessment; Junior (9 - 18) .... ............................. $ 0.00
Assessment; Corporate and Corporate Social .......... $ 700.00

LEVY:
Marine Parks Forever Society (all categories) ............ $ 10.00

OTHER
Optional Spouse Card ......................................... $ 12.00
Extra Marina Gate Key ... .................................. $ 25.00
ALL PRICES SUBJECT TO GST
PRICES SUBJECT TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE
Prices effective as of September 2009


----------



## mitiempo

Hopeful
Your numbers are correct except for one thing. Moorage is extra - I checked.


----------



## TheHopefulSailor

Mitiempo, 

Disappointing that it doesn't list moorage charges online.
As I'm in Japan at the moment, I won't be calling them long distance!

As you've checked, would you mind listing their rates, then?

Thank you.


----------



## mitiempo

I'm not sure of their rates. There is a waiting list of course.


----------



## TheHopefulSailor

mitiempo said:


> I'm not sure of their rates. There is a waiting list of course.


You checked, confirming that moorage is extra, but you don't know the moorage rates, and you don't know how to confirm the moorage rates...

It seems they would confirm what the rates are when they confirmed they charge for moorage - or are some marinas sly about their rates to avoid competition? Is this a common pattern? Or do I need to pay you better for your information, Mitiempo? 

It's a bit tough  because I'm doing all my initial investigating here in Japan, and want to establish a short-list to work with in person when I go slip and boat hunting.


----------



## mitiempo

When I called the Marina manager was not available. I confirmed that there is a charge for moorage over and above what you posted. The person I talked to did not know all the details. With no available moorage it is a bit of a moot point anyway. 

I made one long distance call for you. The next one's yours.

604-682-3292 ext 121


----------



## TheHopefulSailor

Mitiempo,

I didn't realize it was long distance from Vic to Van.
Or was it shore to shore? :->
You're very kind to have made the call. Thank you.
Once I'm over I'll owe you a round!

It seems as though beggars can't be choosers and it is more realistic to expect to be able to find a LA slip to moor and live in Vic rather than Van.

As I've written, I liked Vic very much and would appreciate sunnier weather, like I've been used to here.

May I ask, are there other marinas you also considered suitable, and perhaps more importantly, those that weren't, before you chose your current moorage? [Based on costs, facilities, location and any other consideration you felt was important]

As always, thank you for taking the time to answer these questions.


----------



## TheHopefulSailor

Still don't know why I have an American flag on my postings....


----------



## mitiempo

I've lived at 2 different marinas in Victoria. Westbay marina was the other. There is also Fisherman's Wharf which is a few hundred yards from here. A few links.

Westbay Marine Village and RV Park
Greater Victoria Harbour Authority

and outside of Victoria in Sidney
Home Page
At Van Isle Marina, Full Service is your Berthright.

There are others in Brentwood bay as well as Sidney and Victoria proper.


----------



## mitiempo

Hopeful
Found a slip for you in Vancouver.

2002 Moorage Concrete Moorage Slip Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## LittleDevil

Holy crap burgers! $575k for a place to park your boat. Wow.


----------



## mitiempo

Yes, but it is an investment.


----------



## Faster

Indeed... I believe these slip originally sold for under $100K


----------



## sudzy93

Hi,


I'm interested in buying a boat for live aboard in Victoria and I noticed you on a few forums. I've found a couple of places I'm interested in like the coast and west bay, but I have very little information on the topic. The cost of insurance, I have a dog, it's all a little overwhelming at the moment. If you have any info you could pass my way it would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks for you time,

Zak


----------



## mitiempo

Zak

Dog shouldn't be a problem. I have one as do a handful of neighbours.
There is a waiting list at the Coast, but worth waiting for. Westbay probably easier to get into. Don't forget Fisherman's Wharf.

Liability insurance is required and that probably means a survey.


----------



## cwyckham

The Coast has to be the best live-aboard situation on the west coast.


----------



## mitiempo

cwyckham said:


> The Coast has to be the best live-aboard situation on the west coast.


Agree 100% I live there.


----------



## Capt Len

Moored at the coast for years Year round slips are small and summer rates kick in for boats of any size. (I was 56') No one I know can afford the daily summer rates. Pier One ,30' to the north in that picture has good slips. Lived there too. GVHA has year round moorage at several facilities but the Coast is best. Helijet is a few blocks away and minutes from Van. Sailed Victoria waterfront about 95 days a season with passengers and rarely found it so bad as to not have a good time. (but cold off the Pacific) West Bay and Hidden Harbour are most protected and dumpy but isolated on the other side of the harbour. It's about 4hrs by sailboat to the gulf islands and another few to open Salish Sea and then all the way to Alaska in sheltered waters. What's not to like about that.


----------



## mitiempo

I agree about Hidden Harbour but Westbay Marina was totally rebuilt several years ago.


----------

